# Lowrance HDS 9 vs. Elite 9



## dgodek

For perch fishing anchored and/or trolling for walleye on Lake Erie and riding around with the family, which unit would be better to buy: Lowrance Elite 9 CHIRP gold combo or the HDS 9 GEN 2 with the structure scan?

The Elite 9 has CHIRP and a downscan, can't be upgraded or connected to other devices and doesn't offer a touch screen or side scan. It costs about $1350. 

The HDS 9 Gen 2 Touch offers all this plus a touch screen and side scan. It's priced around $1,900.

In either model, I'd select the 83/200 hz option.

I mainly fish Lake Erie for perch and trolling for walleye a couple times a week, if I'm lucky. I'm not really interested in connectivity as this will be my only unit on the boat. I'd like a 12 inch screen but want only to spend for a 9".

Is there anything else I should be thinking of when comparing and contrasting these models?

At this point, it seems to me that the decision comes down to is the side scan and touch screen worth the $600? What do you think? 

Thanks!


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

In my opinion, side scan is useless for trolling on erie. Have not heard good or bad about the chirp, don't know anyone with it. Lowrance is getting ready to release there new Gen3 models. Believe they are all chirp ready. Check there site for more info. Personally don't care of the touch screens. I have an HDS10 gen2 and love it. They can be purchased for under $1500 depending on transducer selection. I would buy the one without transducer and then buy an Airmar transducer of your choice and boat type. Would make a awesome setup. Here is a site with some of the best pricing on electronics. 

Www. tacticalwholesalers.com/search.asp?keyword=lowrance&sortby=0&page=2&catid=1258


----------



## dgodek

Thanks for the comment. 

Your feelings of side scan being useless were previewed during another conversation with some other highly-experienced OGF folks at the Cleveland boat show this past weekend. They said it wasn't really relevant for open-water trolling.

However, my thought was to use side scan for perch fishing to see fish scattered off the side of the boat. We always seem to have one side hot and the other not so this might help me with better boat positioning.

I saw an HDS 10, non-touch, on sale online recently but when I asked a dealer at the show he said its operating system wasn't user friendly and the platform was buggy, at best.

Thanks again for the input. Looks like I have some more research to do.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

Not sure what he meant by not user friendly or buggy platform. I have had mine for 2 seasons and never had any issues with it. Far as user friendly. Pretty much same menues and everything as the 12 touch just not touch screen. Good luck on your search.


----------



## spectrum

I agree with spoon, I have a HDS-8 non-touch and love it. I have side scan but really never use it, just cause i've been focused on eyes lately. As for side scan for perch...it might help, but you gotta know that perch don't really just sit in one spot, the school is always moving around. I get the one side of the boat thing....it's darn weird!


----------



## dgodek

Saw on Amazon today this HDS 10 Gen 2 package: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Lowrance-Plotter-10-4-inch-Cartography-Transducer/dp/B006M3773M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0F5QFZ23K03MVTMJBXSH#productDetails"]Amazon.com : Lowrance HDS-10 GEN2 Plotter/Sounder, with 10.4-inch LCD, Insight USA Cartography, and 83/200KHz Transducer. : Boating Gps Units : GPS & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51pECTOSzrL[/ame]

Spoonfeeder and Spectrum, is this what you guys are suggesting?


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

dgodek said:


> Saw on Amazon today this HDS 10 Gen 2 package: Amazon.com : Lowrance HDS-10 GEN2 Plotter/Sounder, with 10.4-inch LCD, Insight USA Cartography, and 83/200KHz Transducer. : Boating Gps Units : GPS & Navigation
> 
> Spoonfeeder and Spectrum, is this what you guys are suggesting?


Yep, that is same as mine, but I have Airmar transducer. That is a pretty good price also.


----------



## dgodek

What's the Airmar part number for the transducer you have? I ask because when I looked last night I couldn't find the 83/200 for Lowrance with the temps option.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

dgodek said:


> What's the Airmar part number for the transducer you have? I ask because when I looked last night I couldn't find the 83/200 for Lowrance with the temps option.


I have the Airmar M260. Its pricey and is an in Hull transducer. Depending on your boat type and what you want to spend. I would look at the Transom mounted P66 or TM260. Inhull P79 or M260. Thru hull B60 or B260 it all depends on what you want and style of boat. 
Here is a link to Airmars website 
http://www.airmartechnology.com/2009/marine/product-search-results.asp

Hope this helps. If going with Airmar transducer here is HDS10 without transducer for a good price. 
http://www.tacticalwholesalers.com/...ight-No-Transducer-000-10543-001_p_85227.html


----------



## spectrum

dgodek, sent you a PM on a great deal, be quick only 5 left.


----------



## wallydvr

Does airman make a transducer for the lowrance touch, and if so is it worth changing?


----------



## Overwatchmike

dgodek said:


> For perch fishing anchored and/or trolling for walleye on Lake Erie and riding around with the family, which unit would be better to buy: Lowrance Elite 9 CHIRP gold combo or the HDS 9 GEN 2 with the structure scan?
> 
> The Elite 9 has CHIRP and a downscan, can't be upgraded or connected to other devices and doesn't offer a touch screen or side scan. It costs about $1350.
> 
> The HDS 9 Gen 2 Touch offers all this plus a touch screen and side scan. It's priced around $1,900.
> 
> In either model, I'd select the 83/200 hz option.
> 
> I mainly fish Lake Erie for perch and trolling for walleye a couple times a week, if I'm lucky. I'm not really interested in connectivity as this will be my only unit on the boat. I'd like a 12 inch screen but want only to spend for a 9".
> 
> Is there anything else I should be thinking of when comparing and contrasting these models?
> 
> At this point, it seems to me that the decision comes down to is the side scan and touch screen worth the $600? What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm in the same boat (no pun intended) as you are and I can shed a little light on the 3 models you've looked at. The Elite 9 is a good unit but cannot be networked with other transducers or units. The 2nd Gen 9 is a touch screen only with Chirp (more on this later). Great unit as far as being able to network with other units and accessories. The only downfall is the touch screen, cannot be used with gloves, and can be a pain with wet / slimy hands. Also it has the smaller (5 something) GPS receiver. The new Gen3 HDS has a lot of great features. The GPS receiver has been upgraded to the (10 something) receiver for better signal strength. It has both a touch screen and manual buttons for those days your wearing gloves. It also has the wireless modem built in for the GOFREE app, this allows you to connect your smart phone / tablet and can then use this device anywhere in the boat and make adjustments also.

Chirp is something new to me but guys who have ran it say that you can search at faster speeds with the Chirp.

Hope this helps you! Also remember that Lowrance will only offer updates and such for a while. I'm in the market now because my LCX111CHD isn't covered anymore and finding parts is getting harder and harder.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

wallydvr said:


> Does airman make a transducer for the lowrance touch, and if so is it worth changing?


Yes, Airmar transducer will work with it. In my opinion, yes, it is worth the money, depending on style of boat and what your wanting out of your fish finder.


----------



## dgodek

Because of not needing side scan, the issues of gloved fingers not being able to use the "touch" feature of the HDS model and no plans for networking these electronics, I bought an Elite 9 with CHIRP and the Gold map. Thanks OGF members for all the help in making this decision. Can't wait for open water to try this out...


----------



## wallydvr

I fish inland lakes, and erie for walleye. Trolling ,and casting out of a 20 ft starcraft aluminum. I have side scan now and use it a little on inland lakes. Any recommendations on transom mounted. I've been looking at the new sonar hub w airmar but don't know much about it yet.


----------

